# Sad news



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

On New Year's Day I lost my 2 milk does and one of my big pack goats. I took him and one of the others that was sick to the vet and she said that something they ate had bad bacteria that killed the good bacteria in their rumens. The only thing different was that I had trimmed a pine tree next to the house a couple weeks ago and threw the boughs in their pen. I thought they would be ok for the goats. But it wasn't. The vet said it was something they ate because they went down so fast. 

I am devastated. Now I need to buy a couple milk does for this year. They are as expensive as a trained pack goat.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. What a bummer to loose good goat friends. At this point it is not helpful but goats eat a variety of evergreen without problems. My goats will eat mugo pine, fir, cedar, bull pine, white pine, colorado blue spruce (not one of their favorites), concolor, tamarac, cypress and other evergreens I do not know the name of. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It is so hard especially when you are left wondering what happened, and how to keep it from happening again. I have not experienced any problems with my goats eating monterey pine, douglas fir, ponderosa pine, white fir, or red fir. I wonder if there could have been some fungus or other toxic substance on the pine branches. Maybe someone else here on the forum has some experience that could shed some light on your goats' unfortunate passing.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.

Mine eat Pine boughs all the time.
Maybe something sprayed on the pine
was toxic.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Seen this ad in portland craigslist.

Alpine Milk & Pack Goats (not for meat) - $100 (Troutdale/Corbett)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/grd/2759461846.html


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've never heard of pine boughs hurting a goat. Is it possible that a neighbor may have been feeding them over the fence? I ask, because when I was six years old I thought my neighbor's hens looked hungry. So while he was at work I went and dumped a ton of chicken feed into their shed and made them sick. I was too mortified to come forward, so he never found out who did it. I've also had well-meaning neighbors who would throw their grass clippings over the fence for my horses and/or goat. Sometimes people have no idea that something like this could be very bad for the animal, so they don't even ask permission. 

Once again, I'm very sorry about your goats. I hope you are able to find some replacements soon.


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you. I told the vet that I had been having trouble with the neighbors and wondered if the goats had been poisoned. She said no because they got sick so fast that it had to be something they ate. But now that you mentioned it, the neighbor did tell me that she sometimes gives my goats the carrot peelings and mush from her food processor.


----------



## imported_Brighteyes (Jan 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your goats. Even when we think we're being so careful there are factors beyond our control. 
These things take time to heal from; and probably the presence of some new goats to love.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

xololady said:


> Thank you. I told the vet that I had been having trouble with the neighbors and wondered if the goats had been poisoned. She said no because they got sick so fast that it had to be something they ate. But now that you mentioned it, the neighbor did tell me that she sometimes gives my goats the carrot peelings and mush from her food processor.


I just lost my Nigerian a few weeks ago. She also went down fast. Found out it was entrotoximia. Which is a bacteria. Sometimes called over eating disease. It is not always caused from over eating. It can come in on your feed. Grains, kitchen scraps like bread can also be the culprit. It causes a bacteria to build up in the rumin which then affects the blood stream which then affects the brain. 
The CD/T vaccination needs to be given every 6 months. Lesson learned the hard way...

Go to www.tennesseemeatgoats.com click on articles to read about it.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I have heard of one goat dying because of eating pine but it seems to be safe for goats normally. In that case they never did figure out why the pine would have caused a problem but that was the only thing the goat had eaten that wasn't his usual feed.
Perhaps there was something sprayed on them that would cause the problems.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I know there are some types of moss that grow on pines that become toxic during the winter when the plant shuts down and the toxins are more concentrated. We have had Elk die-offs from it in the past. Maybe it could have been something like that?


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

After losing 3 of my best goats on New Years Day, last week my neighbor shot and killed my Livestock Guard dog in front of me. He never bothered her horses but she lied to the sheriff to justify what she did. She has been trying to get me to move away, and she has finally succeeded. I took out a civil protection order against her and will take her to small claims court for the replacement cost of a LGD at $2,000 plus vet bills, hotel, gas, invasion of privacy, harassment and anything else I can think of. I want her charged with animal cruelty but the prosecutor doesn't think there is enough evidence, but he says I can still keep bringing him information. I took him a letter from my breeder, testimony from a friend and some articles on LGDs.

I am not a quitter, but I have lost all enthusiasm for my farm dreams. My kids are grown and gone and are not interested in the goats and chickens. 

I know I have to forgive her, but it is still hard. Bitterness and hatred keep creeping in.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I am so sorry you are having to go through this.
Esspecially after the loss of your goats.

Hope the dog was on your property not hers.
And you have witnesses as to where the dog was.

Courts prefer you have your witnesses present.
Rather than signed affidavits.
I watch peoples court.

yours,


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

There will be a judgement for people who hurt animals needlessly and people who care for them. Keep your dream alive. 
God bless your farm.
IdahoNancy


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh No! I am so sorry to hear all of this. How horrible. I hope you get justice, that neighbor sounds simply awful. I don't think you need to forgive her, not now at least. Don't give up. I would lose it if someone shot my dog. I'm so sorry....


----------

